# What's the best way to setup DirecTV for a football tailgate in 2014?



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been tailgating at NFL and College football games for years with a generator (Honda) and an HDTV with a regular HD antenna. I'd like to upgrade to DirecTV so I can get Sunday Ticket while tailgating. What's the easiest and best way to setup DirecTV for a tailgate in 2014?

Here are some key factors for me:
1) I need an additional HD receiver (I can't use the one from my home). Should not be a DVR.
2) Must be HD
3) Looking for the easiest possible way to point and setup the dish -- the goal here is to avoid having to spend time pointing it while at the games. Happy to spring for an signal reader (or whatever) to avoid having to peek at the TV and go back and forth, etc. Really looking to make this easy.
4) Although I'm pretty good technically, I'm getting too old (and impatient :>) to put this stuff together by myself. I'm looking for something I can order online in as close to setup condition as possible. (i.e. no cinder blocks and hacking of the dish please).
5) I don't mind spending extra money to get these factors setup right. (Although cost isn't irrelevant.)

Key questions:
A- Where do I buy the receiver? which one?
B- Where do I buy the dish and pointing setup?
C- Is there a signal meter I should get?
D- Should I avoid SWiM?
E- What do I tell DirecTV about setting up the extra receiver? (Anything special or is this easy?)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no way to get around dish pointing unless you spring some major $$$ for an automatic dish like those used by boats/RVs. That said, let me provide my take on your questions ...

A) I suggest you stick with an authorized dealer like Solid Signal. Avoid buying DirecTV equipment via eBay, Craigslist, etc, because lots of that stuff is stolen or improperly deactivated and DirecTV won't let you use it. The H25 is the newest and smallest HD Receiver, but requires a SWM dish, which isn't any more difficult to setup than a regular HD Slimline dish.

B ) You can also buy a dish and tripod or sled mount from Solid Signal. If you don't want to carry cinder blocks, then you'll need a tripod. Just realize that the Slimline dish is pretty heavy and can be easily jarred out of alignment when using a tripod around lots of people. 

C) Don't bother. The cheap signal meters are junk. Just use the H25's built-in meters. 

D) No. There's no reason to avoid SWM. But if you don't want to mess with the SWM's power supply (Power Inserter), then you can get a non-SWM Slimline dish and use an older H2x HD Receiver.

E) You'll just need to activate the new Receiver on your account and pay the monthly fee. They don't care if you're using at home or for tailgating.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

One thing to realize is that if you "buy" (in reality lease) a new receiver from Solid Signal or similar retailer you will have to keep it active at $6/month year round. If you deactivate it DirecTV will want it back and you will have to "buy" another one next year. A used receiver is not that big a risk IF you get a RID before the purchase and verify with DirecTV that it is owned. You will then have to get a new access card ($20) and you will be able to turn it on and off as you wish.


----------

